# E-bay and Overstock.com Auctions.



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Has anyone checked out the auction site that Overstock.com has?? 
If so how does it compare to E-bay? Let us know what you think if you check it out..

Bill


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Plow Boy said:


> Has anyone checked out the auction site that Overstock.com has??
> If so how does it compare to E-bay? Let us know what you think if you check it out..
> 
> Bill


I thought overstock.com handled the merchandise themselves on a consignment basis. Do they have a separate auction site?


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

They sure do, I just won a fiddle there. Has any one sold there and how does it compair to E-bay as far as selling.

Here is their auction site:

http://auctions.overstock.com/?tid=Header_AU

Hope I did that right, if not, go to Overstock.com and click on auctions at the top of page.


----------

